# Fire blight on callery pear



## ATH (Jul 16, 2010)

seems to be a banner year around here. How about in other areas?

What are some effective treatments? I have read plenty about it, but I prefer to hear from the field too!


----------



## treeseer (Jul 16, 2010)

Pruning.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 16, 2010)

I have had some success trunk injecting oxytetracycline, but its always been done in conjunction with pruning, so its hard to tell which was more effective.


----------



## Junkrunner (Jul 17, 2010)

Fireblight, that sucks. We had an out-break years ago in one of our pear blocks. Pruning will work, but try to keep the infected limbs from touching the none infected areas. Haul it far away making sure it don't rub other trees when your driving out the rows and cover it up, till it dries up. Do not burn it, rite away, this can spread it, even more. We used to spray cooper sulfide (I think that's it) on them also.

Bad news is; We ended-up cutting down over a hundred prime (8yr old trees) bartletts to the ground before we was able to get it under control. Devistated the whole block. This was about 15 years ago.

This is from the best of my memory. Good luck, and let us know how your making out.


----------

